# Chicken nipples waterer



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

So my husband just made me a 5gl. bucket waterer with the chicken nipples on it. Only have 7 hens but can't seem to get them to drink from it. How do u get them to drink from them?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I would go in and flick them several times a day. Just to show them. Once you get one interested in using it they follow suit!


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

*If you are using vertical nipples make sure it is high enough. Slightly above their heads. Remove any other source of water. That should do it. *


----------



## CarolynF (May 1, 2013)

All good suggestions! And definitely remove all other sources of water or they will just continue using the old one.


----------



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We removed the other waterer and kept playing with the new 1. Now I saw everyone at it drinking so I think we r good now!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

I am interested in making a bucket nipple waterer, anyone have any cold weather suggestions? It can get below zero here, I was planning to get a heated waterer, do nipple systems exist with heaters?


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

puppidoodle said:


> I am interested in making a bucket nipple waterer, anyone have any cold weather suggestions? It can get below zero here, I was planning to get a heated waterer, do nipple systems exist with heaters?


My company does not make one but lots of customers add bird bath heaters to the bucket.


----------



## MisUnderstood (Sep 6, 2013)

My husband made me one of the chicken watering systems with nipples. It took my chickens 1 day to figure it out. I took the old water bowl out, I stayed with them to make sure they knew where the new water was & and what it was. I would flick the medal part of it so they could hear it and see the drops of water. That got their attention. My youngest hen, Probie is always the first to try anything new in the coop and coop area. It wasn't long before they all followed Probie to the waterer  The best part... no more messy water, it's always clean & much healthier for them.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I just grabbed a hen and made her drink from it. The rest followed her lead


----------



## chickbeginner (Jan 26, 2014)

I saw on YouTube a guy use laser pointer to attract the attention of them but it sounds like you are all good now.


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

A laser pointer sounds like lots of fun. I think that is the method I will use as soon as hubby and I finish the waterer!


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol...I just got two as well...fab idea...my two girls have not cottoned on to yet either (day 3) so tomorrow we will remove the water dishes and hope that does the trick. They have both pecked the nipples on separate occasions but didn't have huge drinks or anything. They are free range but in the coop at night. Fingers crossed.








Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

Amysaviary said:


> So my husband just made me a 5gl. bucket waterer with the chicken nipples on it. Only have 7 hens but can't seem to get them to drink from it. How do u get them to drink from them?





rich said:


> *If you are using vertical nipples make sure it is high enough. Slightly above their heads. Remove any other source of water. That should do it. *


*As it says just remove all other water no matter what type nipple you use.*


----------



## wyandottie (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm really liking all I hear about the chicken nipples. I have the pail. Just wondering where is the best place to get the nipples? My local feed store doesn't carry them


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Ebay is where I get mine.


----------



## wyandottie (Jan 17, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Ebay is where I get mine.


Thanks . I'll look there!


----------



## MisUnderstood (Sep 6, 2013)

I got mine from Amazon



wyandottie said:


> I'm really liking all I hear about the chicken nipples. I have the pail. Just wondering where is the best place to get the nipples? My local feed store doesn't carry them
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I just finished adding a nipple bar to the new coops. I ran the supply line underground and tied it into the main system.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Just gotta love the ease of use on those low pressure connectors!


Jim


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

I argued with my horizontal nipples and finally put in vertical nipples. Not enough water getting through. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I am finally getting the horizontal nipples to work for the babies, but still not as happy as I am with the verticle ones!


Jim


----------



## qcupoultry (Nov 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> I am finally getting the horizontal nipples to work for the babies, but still not as happy as I am with the verticle ones!
> 
> Jim


What don't you like about them? I used to think that my birds weren't getting enough water compared to the vertical nipples because the water level drainage was different, but then I realized that there wasn't any wet bedding so figured out where the extra water was going. That was last year and I've since replaced all of the vertical nipple drinkers with horizontal ones except for my ducks. Just curious.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

The spring seems too hard for the younger chicks. I like that when put in a 5 gal bucket I can set it flat to fill it. I just prefer putting it on the flex tube. 


Jim


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I like the vertical ones. They work well and are easy to use.


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

Mine are using the horizontal ones fine and I finally got my bucket fixtures to stop leaking. But my chicks are 11 wks and plenty big enough to work the springs. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

Jim said:


> I am finally getting the horizontal nipples to work for the babies, but still not as happy as I am with the verticle ones!
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim 
How old are your chicks? If they are a week or two old they should have no problem with the spring!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

we use 5 gallon buckets with the nipples in the bottom

they work great

just add a drop of ASV once a month

no slime inside 

good to go


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you find the hens can't drink as much with the nipples? I've often wondered. The birds love really dipping their beaks in and having a good long drink and I'd hate to deny them of that for my benefit. I've been going back and forth over the idea for my meat birds as they are just horrible with messing up their water.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> Do you find the hens can't drink as much with the nipples? I've often wondered. The birds love really dipping their beaks in and having a good long drink and I'd hate to deny them of that for my benefit. I've been going back and forth over the idea for my meat birds as they are just horrible with messing up their water.


i have never had a problem with the nipples

i love my 5 gallon drinking buckets

in the winter we put a heater in each one which is good for all but the

coldest days. also if you have more birds it stays warmer in that

coop. so then there will less chance of the water freezing

if it does we dump a little hot water into the bucket

it thaws rite out in a couple hours


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

rich said:


> Hi Jim
> How old are your chicks? If they are a week or two old they should have no problem with the spring!


Day olds seem to be the problem, up to a few weeks. Never a prob.
With the vertical ones though. But, I have the horizontal in my grow owns now and they are fine.

Jim


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I've seen the little cups that are similar to the nipples and I think I'd like them best for when the birds are in the coop; let's them get a good drink without being able to make a mess. However I have heard no feedback on them so I haven't a clue if there really any good.

How easily to the birds transition to the water nipples?


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

*Horizontal nipples are the latest and the greatest. Any one who has tried them will agree. They don't leak and they stay clean. *


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

rich said:


> *Horizontal nipples are the latest and the greatest. Any one who has tried them will agree. They don't leak and they stay clean. *


Are they the same as the vertical nipples or is that what the cups are? I am only familiar with the vertical ones. I'm trying to adopt a more sanitary system of watering my birds while still enabling them to do what they like. The vertical ones seem like they would aggravate my hens who've never used them.

I've also seen the little red bowls with the pipe that comes vertically out of them and they look like a good set up, however I'm worried about freezing in the winter. When you have to use an axe 3x a day to clear your 5 gallon buckets, you start worrying another pipes cracking and nipples breaking lol.


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Are they the same as the vertical nipples or is that what the cups are? I am only familiar with the vertical ones. I'm trying to adopt a more sanitary system of watering my birds while still enabling them to do what they like. The vertical ones seem like they would aggravate my hens who've never used them.
> 
> I've also seen the little red bowls with the pipe that comes vertically out of them and they look like a good set up, however I'm worried about freezing in the winter. When you have to use an axe 3x a day to clear your 5 gallon buckets, you start worrying another pipes cracking and nipples breaking lol.


They are better and most learn to use them in an hour or so. If you put these in a heated pail they will be fine. They are less prone to freeze because only the back end of the nipple is in the water. Ck out the pictures.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321376245566?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## kellynchic (Jun 4, 2014)

This might be a stupid question but I have to ask.. I just ordered horizontal nipples, I would like to put like 4 on a PVC Pipe with an end cap on one end and the other end would connect directly to a garden hose so its always on (except for winter because I cant figure out how to keep this kind of setup from freezing ). Do I have to do something to adjust the water pressure going into the waterer from the house?


----------



## qcupoultry (Nov 21, 2012)

The horizontal nipples work best in a gravity fed situation. You'll absolutely need a pressure regulator to use them the way you describe especially since they are spring loaded.


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

kellynchic said:


> This might be a stupid question but I have to ask.. I just ordered horizontal nipples, I would like to put like 4 on a PVC Pipe with an end cap on one end and the other end would connect directly to a garden hose so its always on (except for winter because I cant figure out how to keep this kind of setup from freezing ). Do I have to do something to adjust the water pressure going into the waterer from the house?


 *All* *nipples* *are designed to operate on low pressure. Average city pressure is 60 lbs. Hold your thumb over the end of the garden hose imagine that pressure on the nipple. Your birds would have to push the plunger against that to get water.
You can use a pressure valve or a high pressure float valve. The pressure valve goes direct to the nipples. The float valve goes from the water source to a supply container and gravity feeds the nipples. Solway has both if you need more help contact me. 
*


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

I put a nipple on a coke bottle cap and put a wire hanger on the other end of the bottle (the holes for the hangers double as vents). I didn't even have it on the hanger before one of my girls pecked it. The rest soon followed. Now that they are outside I have 3 2-liter bottles hanging in the coop. If 1 malfunctions they still won't be without water. I plan to keep spares so I can swap them out when they freeze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

